# Year to Date Earnings



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Is there anyway to determine year to date Uber earnings? (I can't wait for all the trolls on this).

I've been driving for about 5 months, and I think I've been doing pretty good, but haven't been keeping track since I basically cash out everyday.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

It depends on how detailed you want to get.

The easiest way to get a rough idea is to go to your online Weekly Pay Statements and add up the weeks. That will give you a general number for what Uber has paid you so far.

The problem with that number is that it includes tolls, which are a pass-through of what the pax paid, so they are not really net income. IF you get fully reimbursed for all of those tolls, they are a wash.

I don't do daily cashouts, so I don't know if the express payment charge is included in the figure given as income to you.

Obviously, none of those numbers consider any of your expenses. To learn whether you are actually making any money, you'd have to subtract all Uber-related car expenses (gas, oil changes, tires, other maintenance and repairs, actual tolls paid, etc, etc.).

You should also be keeping track of your Uber mileage. At tax time, you will have a choice between subtracting actual driving expenses or 53.5 cents per mile you drive for business. That 53.5 cents per mile may be more than you are actually making, and if so, you will have a net tax _deduction_ at the end of the year. You need to speak to a tax professional about the tax implications.

I use MileIQ to track all my miles and then I go through the data and mark drives as either Business or Personal. That gives me documentation of all my miles driven for the year for tax purposes. The service costs $60 per year, I believe.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

JimKE said:


> It depends on how detailed you want to get.
> 
> The easiest way to get a rough idea is to go to your online Weekly Pay Statements and add up the weeks. That will give you a general number for what Uber has paid you so far.
> 
> ...


Jimke. Wassup bro. Long time no see.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

You did not make much since you've been cashing out every day


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uber doesn't give you a total year-to-date. You're going to have to add it up yourself, bud!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Post your weekly earnings here and I'll total them for you haha


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Paste all the weekly info into Excel. It will add up the totals. It won't be much. But hey we're making a lot of money for Uber. Those ****ers.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You're cashing out daily??? That's like giving away a free ride or two every week.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You're cashing out daily??? That's like giving away a free ride or two every week.


How did you come up with that ???


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If the cash out costs $xx and you do it yy days a week, that's $xx × yy.

Easy math... How much is a minimum ride, minus gas? For me, the min ride is $3.75 and I avg $.50-.75 in gas to earn it, from ping to dropoff.

How much does it cost you per cash out, and how many times do you do it weekly?


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

Mista T said:


> You're cashing out daily??? That's like giving away a free ride or two every week.


Not when you're paying off 20% interest credit cards w the money.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If the cash out costs $xx and you do it yy days a week, that's $xx × yy.
> 
> Easy math... How much is a minimum ride, minus gas? For me, the min ride is $3.75 and I avg $.50-.75 in gas to earn it, from ping to dropoff.
> 
> How much does it cost you per cash out, and how many times do you do it weekly?


Cash out is 50 cent. I do it on my Debit card at the end of the day.


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

And especially if you're making $250 or more each day, it's worth it.


----------



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

$250+ per day? How is that possible? Are you driving uber X or black?


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> $250+ per day? How is that possible? Are you driving uber X or black?


25% are xl..


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dang, I need to start driving in Denvet


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

Lol


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> $250+ per day? How is that possible? Are you driving uber X or black?


250 is not hard to do in Maryland if you do lyft and uber x .Where I live lyft does better than uber and gives you drive bonuses


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> 250 is not hard to do in Maryland if you do lyft and uber x .Where I live lyft does better than uber and gives you drive bonuses


Opposite in Denver. Average 1 ride an hour w Lyft.. 2 if lucky.


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

Bevital said:


> Is there anyway to determine year to date Uber earnings? (I can't wait for all the trolls on this).
> 
> I've been driving for about 5 months, and I think I've been doing pretty good, but haven't been keeping track since I basically cash out everyday.


Did you find a way to track year to date earnings? I'm trying to get a house too


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Only way I found was to copy and paste all my earnings into an Excel Spreadsheet and add them up. Kinda lame . . . Someone in this thread suggested that too, but I had already done that . . . I was looking for an easier way. You would think Uber would have some way for us to check our YTD earnings.


----------

